# Hot Water Pipe to Hot Water Tank



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We have just been away for the weekend, in the middle of the night I was awoken by the water Pump rumbling away as it does when there is air in the system. As it was late I simply turned the pump off.
The following morning on checking beneath our seats where the Hot water Tank is I found the red hot water pipe had come away from the tank along with the jubilee clip.
Thinking it had simply worked loose I fitted it again securely with the jubilee clip. After some hours all of a sudden I heard the pump click in again as if sucking air and heard a noise below the seat which I now know to be the red pipe blowing off its connection to the water tank.

Hope I have explained this enough would anybody have any answers as when it does it pours water all over the floor.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did you re tighten it up when it was hot? as it will have become more pliable and perhaps loose


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have done the last time but the first time it was some hours after it had blown off.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just bumping this for any other advice.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

get a new clip and tighten it with a small socket not a screwdriver, be careful its easy to strip it like this but far more effective.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Just bumping this for any other advice.


The only other advice I can add (_which is not news to you, but may help newcomers to motorhoming_) is to get into the habit of switching off the water pump at night, and at all times when you leave the van for any length of time.

If this, or any other leak had occurred just after leaving the van for a walk into town (_or in your case, if you had not been woken by the pump_) the entire contents of the fresh water tank would have been sloshing around the floor of the van.

Pretty obvious - but something a newcomer may not think of. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Along with a new clip as mentioned, if there is enough spare on the pipe cut off the last 20mm to give you a fresh connection.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello Grumpyman

Also tighten the new clip and then leave for 30mins and then go back and give it afurther tighten and you will be able to guve another 1/4 to 1/2 turn. 

I am surprised that the hot water pipe isnt a push in type like on mine

Phill


----------

